# heating pads



## Josh (Aug 29, 2007)

do you use heating pads for your tortoises when its cold? i saw a man using a couple of heating pads for his galapagos tortoises recently. i didnt think it was really cold enough for that here in SoCal (especially in the summer). 
if you use em, do you buy special reptile pads or regular old heating pads?


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 29, 2007)

I have always been told they are not good to use because in thier natural enviroment they do not have heat from underneath. A good heat bulb, and basking bulb should keep them warm.


----------



## Tamie (Aug 31, 2007)

jenrell23 said:


> I have always been told they are not good to use because in thier natural enviroment they do not have heat from underneath. A good heat bulb, and basking bulb should keep them warm.



Tortoises take heat from above not below, heat mats effectively cook the tortoises organs. I have recently had to rehome a tortoise that had burns on his plastron from living in a viv on a heat mat for 6 years! 

Tamie


----------



## transtort (Aug 31, 2007)

josh said:


> do you use heating pads for your tortoises when its cold? i saw a man using a couple of heating pads for his galapagos tortoises recently. i didnt think it was really cold enough for that here in SoCal (especially in the summer).
> if you use em, do you buy special reptile pads or regular old heating pads?


Hi Josh,
The only time i use heat mats is in my incubator.A few people put them on the sides or lids of outdoor enclosure beds.I dont recommend they be used underneath the tort as torts take their heat from above the shell,not below.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 1, 2007)

As Tamie and Julie have both said... heat mats should not be used for a tortoise to sit on.... if used at all they should be above the tortoise - think of a heat lamp - the heat is above the tortoise not underneath it.


----------



## T-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Heat mats are bad, they can burn the tortoise when they dig.
Also at night time it does them good to cool down from the light and heat sources in the enclosures.


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2007)

hmmmm Ive heard this.. and figured a heat source is best from above like the sun.. but most sites I went to said pads were best. Bulbs cause fires and burn the top of shells since they get too hot. 
I just had one of my 'shelters' get a nice melted spot on top from a heat lamp. I guess it was too close. Kinda scared me.. 
I seen the burns on shells, but have not heard of any burns or cooked torts from the pads. ..yikes, now Im worried about that!
I have a thermostat on mine, so its not on high. Its med.. 
Discussion?


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2007)

oh and mine is a Stanfield Heat Pad with a thermostat.. its a Pig Blanket. Hard plastic, very durable, washable. I got it at a Farm Supply store. Nasco West i think..


----------



## Yvonne Mariani (Oct 7, 2007)

Laura said:


> oh and mine is a Stanfield Heat Pad with a thermostat.. its a Pig Blanket. Hard plastic, very durable, washable. I got it at a Farm Supply store. Nasco West i think..


Yes I purchased a 3 X 6 heat mat and also bought a thermostat. My torts winter in the greenhouse with the mat and a box made for them to get into. It raises the temp at least 35 degrees so in sunny Ca. it should be nice and toasty. My russians are laying eggs as they love the greenhouse


----------



## desertdeana (Oct 8, 2007)

For my desert tortoise hatchlings I use a Zoo Med Repti Basking Spot Lamp. I use it at one end of the tank, only screen covering the other end. I have a nice area with lots of dirt that they can choose to dig into the dirt inside one of the two thick cardboard plating pots one in each corner with a half of a toilet paper roll across like a bridge. It is nice and dark and can be cool. I think it is important to give the tortoises options. They have a pretty strong instinct to survive. One day one will be out all day eating and basking. I believe the UVA are essential in an indoor enclosure for hatchlings. The next day it will be the other one out all day while his brother sleeps in the cool dark. I put a green dot on the one I thought was out all the time, worrying about the smaller sleepy one, boy was I surprised! I do not provide a constant water dish, I had one fall in and almost drown a few years back. I do soak them in warm water about every other day. They really enjoy it. I also provide fresh greens and moisten the dirt that I grow their weed sprouts. SO far they are doing great, they are about one month old today! I am going to a tortoise meeting tonight, so I will present the question there, as the animal control officer (picking up 4 out of 10 of my neighbor's pits) said to get a heating pad too? D


----------



## T-P (Oct 14, 2007)

Basking lights, and heat lights should be placed away from sides of enclosures, and should be high above the tortoises. SO it warms them up but doesnt burn them.

Heat pads, heat rocks and heat mats are all bad causing burns and much more.


----------



## Itort (Dec 31, 2007)

If you must have a heating pad get a hog blanket from a farm supply.Hog farmers can't deal with or sell burned hogs.


----------

